# calling all uofm fans



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

anyone who's a fan of uofm football or any other uofm sport shoot me a pm...


----------



## RRocket (Aug 17, 2008)

PM Sent!!


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

PM sent:tu


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

Michigan sucks! GO OSU!!!!!!!!! GO ND!!!!!!!!!!
:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Kwilkinson said:


> Michigan sucks! GO OSU!!!!!!!!! GO ND!!!!!!!!!!
> :chk:chk:chk


ND are you serious :r?


----------



## Necrodomis (Apr 14, 2008)

O-H!


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

The only UofM I know of is "the U" a/k/a the University of Miami. :ss


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Necrodomis said:


> O-H!


*I-O*


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

MikeyC said:


> The only UofM I know of is "the U" a/k/a the University of Miami. :ss


:tpd:


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Kwilkinson said:


> Michigan sucks! GO OSU!!!!!!!!! GO ND!!!!!!!!!!
> :chk:chk:chk


OSU....maybe?? ......ND...are you on crack??


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> OSU....maybe?? ......ND...are you on crack??


 I don't even watch college football. I just wanted to cause some trouble. :r


----------



## Necrodomis (Apr 14, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> *I-O*


:chk


----------



## TomHagen (Feb 18, 2008)

CigarMonkel said:


> anyone who's a fan of uofm football or any other uofm sport shoot me a pm...


PM sent!!:tu Woodson Rules! Buckeyes droooool! Go Blue!!


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Why-O Why-O Cheer for Ohio? They are the only Big Ten team I cheer AGAINST...and for only one reason...any school that refers to themselves as "The" Ohio State...yeah..no love to them...Also...Bucky did something DIRTY with your mother/sister/wife/aunt/etc......


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

MikeyC said:


> The only UofM I know of is "the U" a/k/a the University of Miami. :ss


Maryland


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Maryland


Minnesooooooooooooota


----------



## Kneo (Jun 30, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> *I-O-W-A*


FIXED!


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Kneo said:


> Originally Posted by elderboy02
> I-O-W-A
> 
> FIXED!


Someone finially fixed Iowa! good to know - it sure took long enough!

 :chk


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Where I'm from U of M means University of Miami.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm a Spartan fan, does that mean I shouldn't PM?


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

Beagle Boy said:


> Minnesooooooooooooota


That's what I was thinking. The op must have been talking about the UofMi. Not the UofM.:ss


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Made in Dade said:


> Where I'm from U of M means University of Miami.


:tpd:


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

i think we got enough to ride.


----------

